

Get Your Hands Off My Laptop: Key-Extraction Attacks on PCs - p4bl0
http://www.tau.ac.il/~tromer/handsoff

======
p4bl0
This was just now presented at CHES 2014 [1] in Busan, Korea. The speaker did
a live demo during his talk, which was quite impressive :).

[1]
[http://www.chesworkshop.org/ches2014/start.php](http://www.chesworkshop.org/ches2014/start.php)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8153670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8153670)

